# Whitebar? swift



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

they baby if my otati ...came out whitebar ...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice looking young one! I like the color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it has undergrizzle as it has light areas in the tail and flights too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I just looked up Otati. Are you sure that's what they are? If so, then they are andalusian. If you mated two together then it can make homozygous andalusian - a lighter colored bird. Silvery body with darker head.

Any pictures of the parents?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well I just looked up Otati. Are you sure that's what they are? If so, then they are andalusian. If you mated two together then it can make homozygous andalusian - a lighter colored bird. Silvery body with darker head.
> 
> Any pictures of the parents?


here you go Becky









dad is the one in front


you think i just got lucky?? LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those birds are beautiful! As is the baby. The baby's flights and tail look awfully dark for an indigo/andalusian. I'm not sure what to think. Hopefully other genetics people will comment.


----------

